# Tuckahoe WMA Hunt Oct 6-8. Any info



## jessmicter (Aug 16, 2011)

Does any one have any information about the early muzzleload hunt at Tuckahoe WMA. Never been there before. Me and my son are camping for that hunt. I'm a big hunter of Horse Creek and Chickasaw... Thanks folks happy hunting


----------



## kedo (Aug 16, 2011)

Got this out of the 2011-2012 Hunting Seasons & Regulations Guide: www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting/regulations 

â–  Tuckahoe WMA
15,100 acres • 706.595.4222 / 770.918.6416

*Deer*â€‚
Archery Either Sex: Sept. 10-22, Sept. 26-Oct. 4, Oct. 9-Nov. 1 Sign-in

Primitive Either Sex: Oct. 6-8 Check-in

Firearms Adult/Child/Either Sex: Sept. 23-25 Sign-in

General Hunt: Nov. 3-6, Jan. 5-7 C. Nov. 25-Dec. 3 Sign-in


----------



## ratman (Aug 16, 2011)

*tuckahoe*

One word thermacell!!!!


----------



## kedo (Aug 17, 2011)

ratman said:


> One word thermacell!!!!



x2!!!!!


----------



## Bo73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Skeeters, snakes & low success rates.....  I was there last year and saw one old doe with some little ones.  She got a pass.   I didn't see any other deer from the stand.  The people camping next to us drove from north Ga and decided not to stay for the remainder of the hunt.  I think several people left early.  They just weren't seeing any deer or any sign.  Good luck! There were very few deer killed.  Maybe this year will be better.


----------



## ben300win (Aug 17, 2011)

You might look into staying in the cottages on the north side of Tuckahoe. It is called leaning pine cottages and camping. Look for their ad in the GON magazine or in the new regs. They are real nice cabins. We stayed in one last winter for the hunt. Amen to thermacell and snake boots. Had a buddy have 8 piglets walk right between his legs of the stool he was sitting on.


----------



## Ghriz (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be there ! me and my Thermacell that is ..Its prolly gunna be hot and yep i see snakes every yr but i absolutley love that swamp .In the past few yr been seeing less hogs than we used to but i'm really looking forward to that hunt ..I drive down from Augusta .


----------

